# Verbindungsnachweis?



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Ich wollte doch gerne mal wissen, ob es so etwas wie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch fürs Internet gibt, also bzw. eine Liste, auf der aufgeführt wird, welche Seiten ich besucht habe.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch gerne mal wissen, ob es so etwas wie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch fürs Internet gibt, also bzw. eine Liste, auf der aufgeführt wird, welche Seiten ich besucht habe.


wer sollte die führen? Das BKA hätte sowas bestimmt gerne. Bis zu einem 
gewissen Grade läßt es sich im eigenen PC in der Browserhistorie und den gespeicherten
 Cookies  auslesen aber nur sehr lückenhaft und unvollständig.


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!
> 
> Ich wollte doch gerne mal wissen, ob es so etwas wie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch fürs Internet gibt, also bzw. eine Liste, auf der aufgeführt wird, welche Seiten ich besucht habe.
> 
> Weiß jemand Rat?


Nur, wenn Du über einen Proxy surfst.
Der könnte das dann ausgeben.
Ansonsten geht das nicht.

Wenn Du das für daheim willst, dann kannst Du Dir einen Proxy installieren.


----------



## hege93 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du über einen Proxy surfst.
> Der könnte das dann ausgeben.
> Ansonsten geht das nicht.
> 
> Wenn Du das für daheim willst, dann kannst Du Dir einen Proxy installieren.


Es geht mir eben darum: Ich habe einen sehr ''anmeldelustigen" Sohn, der sich auf 101 Seite ohne meine Erlaubniss registriert hat. Und ich möchte nun reagieren und diverse Accounts löschen, da unsere Adresse schon mittlerweile in China ist... Nur das dumme ist, dass er sich an weiß gott nicht mehr alle Registrierungen erinnern kann.

Würden euch sonst noch irgendwelche Wege einfallen?


----------



## technofreak (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*

schau mal in der Ordner Dokumente und Einstellungen/[username]/Cookies. Die Namen der Cookies geben einen gewissen Anhaltspunkt welche Seiten besucht wurden


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Würden euch sonst noch irgendwelche Wege einfallen?


Natürlich - reagieren kann man, muss man aber nicht und dein Sohn war minderjährig, was die Sache vereinfacht. Ich verstehe die Afregung bei dir nicht, da du nicht der Vertragspartner bist. Hinweise zu deiner Unterstützung gehen allerdings hier in Richtung verbotener Rechtsberatung und sowas wird hier im Forum nicht geduldet. Als Vater kann ich deine Bedenken sehr wohl nachvollziehen, nur die Art der Problembewältigung zaubert lediglich ein breites Grinsen auf meine Lippen.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*

Für die Zukunft:

Klemm einen Router zwischen PC und Internet, es gibt Router, die genau auflisten, welche Seite wann von welchem PC besucht worden sind, die an dem Router hängen. Auch lassen sich bestimmte Seiten Sperren.
Das ganze kann man sich dann als Logfile via E-Mail senden lassen.

So hat man auch für später genaue Hinweise, wenn jemand behauptet, du hast dich am 14.12.06 um 10.29.57 Uhr bei mir angemeldet und du dann belegen kannst, das zu der Zeit nur www.Computerbetrug aufgerufen wurde


----------



## Hans Der Driver (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft:
> 
> Klemm einen Router zwischen PC und Internet, es gibt Router, die genau auflisten, welche Seite wann von welchem PC besucht worden sind, die an dem Router hängen. Auch lassen sich bestimmte Seiten Sperren.
> Das ganze kann man sich dann als Logfile via E-Mail senden lassen.
> ...


Scheint mir auch die beste Lösung, sollte aber (eigene Erfahrung mit 3 Kindern) das vertrauensvolle Vater-Sohn-Gespräch nicht ersetzen. Minderjährige können zwar kaum belangt werden, aber man erspart sich doch eine Menge Zeit und Schreiberei wenn´s erst garnicht zu 101 Anmeldungen kommt.


----------



## hege93 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Scheint mir auch die beste Lösung, sollte aber (eigene Erfahrung mit 3 Kindern) das vertrauensvolle Vater-Sohn-Gespräch nicht ersetzen. Minderjährige können zwar kaum belangt werden, aber man erspart sich doch eine Menge Zeit und Schreiberei wenn´s erst garnicht zu 101 Anmeldungen kommt.


Ja, wohl wahr.. welche Router würden euch denn in den Sinn kommen, die die Seiten auflisten? Gehört die fritzbox dazu? Denn so eine haben wir im haushalt


----------



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*

Da mir lange niemand geantwortet hat, muss ich noch einmal posten: 

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Router nennen, mit denen das möglich ist?


----------



## PRONOMEN (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindungsnachweis?*



hege93 schrieb:


> ...Gehört die fritzbox dazu? ...


Wie Sie sicher wissen, gibt es "die" Fritzbox nicht. Es gibt eine Fritzbox für diese und eine für jene Anwendung, es gibt mehrere unterschiedliche. Was also vonnöten wäre hier mal zu posten, wäre z. B. die Bezeichnung Ihrer Fritzbox. Und wenn Sie dann gerade schon die Bedienungsanleitung in der Hand haben, könnten Sie eigentlich auch mal ein bisschen studieren, ob Ihre Fritzbox so was kann. Und wenn Sie nicht weiter wissen, dann könnten Sie auch mal beim Hersteller der Fritzbox www.avm.de nachfragen oder z. B. auch mal das Forum www.ip-phone-forum.de aufsuchen. Da werden Sie auch geholfen.


----------

